# Big Sandy



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone fish this lake. Parents just bought property on it and am curious what to look/fish for and how. Seems to be a really nice like with pleanty of water to cover. So far only one 14" walleye this summer.


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

WICH ONE? OFF WHAT ROAD BY WHERE?


----------

